# schriften nicht in freehand vorhandden



## Samonis (26. November 2004)

hi ihr

hab bisher immer mit photohop gearbeitet und mir viele freefonts gezogen (TTF fonts)
wenn ich jetz freehand öffne finde ich nur die standardschriften, nicht aber meine selbst hinzugefügten. sie sind im fonts ordner von windows. warum funzne die nicht mir freehand, bzw was muss ich einstellen, dass ich die auch verwenden kann?


vielen dank


----------



## lesheurescalmes (27. November 2004)

Weil in Freehand für die Schriftenverwaltung Adobe Type Manager nötig, oder zumindest empfohlen wird.


----------



## Fiene (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
 du kannst dir eine Light- version vom ATM herunterladen um auszutesten ob es daran liegt. Mit einem Typemanager kannst du gleichzeitig auch dein System entlasten, wenn nicht alle Schriften aktiviert sind, wird der Rechner auch etwas schneller. Kann meinem Vorredner(schreiber) nur rechtgeben. Gib bei Googel einfach mal ATM-Light ein.
 Viel Glück


----------

